# Kernel 2.6 mit matroxfb und dfbmga

## Turrican

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal an den 2.6er kernel mit gentoo-Patches rangewagt und 2 Probleme mit dem Matrox-Framebuffer.

Das erste ist, dass ich mit meiner G400 Darstellungsfehler habe. z.B. beim scrollen von werden die freigewordenen Bereiche nicht richtig gelöscht und erst durch ein wechseln der Konsolen wird das Bild wieder ok. Ich hab viele der in der Doku beschriebenen Bootparameter probiert, also richtigen Ram eingestellt und so weiter. Ich hab keine Ahnung, an was es liegen könnte, denn mit dem 2.4er ging der Treiber immer 1A. 

Das 2te Problem hab ich mit dem Matrox-Treiber von DirectFB(0.9.19-1), den ich für TV-out mit mplayer verwende. Da die i2c-Treiber des neuen Kernels keine /proc-Unterstützung mehr haben bricht DirecTFB mit einem Fehler ab (/proc/i2c ... not found oder so ähnlich). 

Kennt da jemand einen Workaround oder hat jemand einen Patch, damit der Treiber mit dem neuen sysfs funtionniert, oder sonst eine Idee.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

----------

## glar00k

Hi,

das Matrox Problem hab ich auch und Bugreport gibts auch schon. Jedenfalls scheint da was ziemlich kaputt zu sein. Das FB Zeug wurde meines Wissens nach neu geschrieben. Jedenfalls kenne ich kein Workaround dafür. Ich bin wieder auf 2.4 umgestiegen, da ich auf der Konsole eine ordentliche Wiederholungsrate brauch, sonst tun mir die Augen weh :)

Grüsse

----------

## Turrican

Naja - eine ordentliche Wiederholungsrate hab ich ja... Leider geht der Rest nicht wirklich.

Aber gut, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin mit dem Problem.

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das erste ist, dass ich mit meiner G400 Darstellungsfehler habe. z.B. beim scrollen von werden die freigewordenen Bereiche nicht richtig gelöscht und erst durch ein wechseln der Konsolen wird das Bild wieder ok. Ich hab viele der in der Doku beschriebenen Bootparameter probiert, also richtigen Ram eingestellt und so weiter. Ich hab keine Ahnung, an was es liegen könnte, denn mit dem 2.4er ging der Treiber immer 1A. 
> 
> 

 

Frambuffer fuktioniert beim 2.6 nur mit 32 bpp bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024 bei der g400. Wenn du:

```

video=matroxfb:vesa:0x11B

```

in deiner grub.config anhängst sollte es funktionieren (Ist jedenfall bei mir so und auch die einzigste auflösung die funktioniert)

cu

----------

## Turrican

Danke, das mit der Konsole geht jetzt.

Dass nur der einzelne Videomode geht ist zwar blöd, aber was soll's.

Bei DirectFB hab ich mal was in deren Mailingliste geschrieben und anscheinend hat sich noch keiner damit beschäftigt den Matrox-Treiber 2.6-tauglich zu machen.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich da jemand bald dem ganzen annimmt.

----------

## fuchur

hi

Auf der Webseite http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/linux/matrox-latest/

ist ein patch (matroxfb-2.6.0.gz) mit dem fb bei meiner g400 mit 2 Monitoren

super funktioniert.

Der hat proc unterstützung und es funktionieren auch alle auflösungen

wie mit dem 2.4 und man kann auch die auflösungen mit fbset jederzeit ändern.

Alls kernelquelle habe ich development-sources-2.6.0 benutzt mit volgenden einstellungen:

```

Graphics support  --->

[*] Support for frame buffer devices

<*>   Matrox acceleration

[*]       G100/G200/G400 support

<M>     Matrox I2C support

<M>       G400 second head support

<M>     Matrox /proc interface

Console display driver support  --->

[*]   Video mode selection support

<*> Framebuffer Console support

[*]   Select compiled-in fonts

[*]     VGA 8x8 font

[*]     VGA 8x16 font

Ganz wichtig :)

Logo configuration  --->

[*] Bootup logo

[*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo

```

Compiliert habe ich den Kernel mit gcc i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.95.3

In der /etc/modules.autoload habe ich in folgender reihenfolge (sonst meckert er beim laden)

```

# Matrox I2C support

i2c-matroxfb

# G400 second head support

matroxfb_maven

matroxfb_crtc2

# proc uterstützung

matroxfb_proc

```

die modules eingetragen

Zusätzlich habe ich noch matroxset gemerger und in der /etc/conf.d/local.start :

```

# zweiter monitor

matroxset -f /dev/fb1 -m 0

matroxset -f /dev/fb0 -m 3

```

hinzugefügt so das ich ein clonemodus in der console habe.

mfg

----------

## Pythagoras1

Dann hatte ich wohl mit meiner Vermutung recht, dass es sich dabei um einen Bug handelt (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118396), ich hatte schon Angst, dass mein Grafikcontroller übern Jordan ist   :Twisted Evil: , da mir W2k mit Quicktime auch ständig auf die selbe Weise abgekratzt ist.

Nun, den Workaround mit der o.g. Auflösung kann ich aber leider ned mitmachen, da weder Controller noch Monitor dafür geschaffen sind  :Rolling Eyes: , obwohl ich den FB schon einmal mit Startup-Logo zum Laufen gebracht hab (ohne Kernelparameter).

Ich werd vorerst ohn FB auskommen. Finds eigentlich schad, weil Gentoo auf meinem 200er ohnehin schon wesentlich langsamer als W2k läuft - v.a. Videos sind eine Unmöglichkeit.

----------

## glar00k

Hi,

danke für den Link zu dem Patch. Habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert und nun kann ich auch glücklich mit dem 2.6er sein :).

Grüsse

----------

## Turrican

Der Patch läuft bei mir auch 1A!

Nur die Sache mit DirectFB wird wohl noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lassen, bis die Entwickler sysfs-Unterstützung integrieren.

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur die Sache mit DirectFB wird wohl noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lassen, bis die Entwickler sysfs-Unterstützung integrieren.
> 
> 

 

Auf der webseite von DirectFB in den News (http://www.directfb.org/download/DirectFB/NEWS)

steht etwas über den 2.6 und die g400 ab der version 0.9.20 bzw das  DirectFB-0.9.20 ebiuld

einen patch für den 2.6 hat und somit unter gentoo wohl auch schon einmal mit 

dem 2.6 installiert wurde.

Habe DirectFB nicht installiert aber hast du schon einmal probiert directfb mit:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" VIDEO_CARDS="matrox" emerge DirectFB

```

zu installieren?

mfg

----------

## Advo

Wie genau habt den Kernel denn gepatcht? Ich habe zunächst versucht, nach dem emergen der gentoo-dev-sources den Patch einzuspielen. Dabei gab's ein paar Fehlermeldungen, weil der Gentoo-Kernel ja schon gepatcht ist. Dann habe ich den originalen Kernel entpackt und erfolgreich gepatcht. Leider gab es bei dem Kernel massive Probleme mit dem Framebuffer, so daß schnell zum 2.4er zurück bin  :Sad: . Was war euer Erfolgsrezept?

----------

## glar00k

Hi,

also development-sources installiert, den patch eingespielt, make menuconfig u.s.w. ... ordentlich konfiguriert eben, kompiliert, installiert, fertig! So einfach :D Den Gentoo Kernel würd ich für den Patch nicht gerade nehmen :) Welche Probleme gab es denn?

Grüsse

----------

## fuchur

hi 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie genau habt den Kernel denn gepatcht?
> 
> 

 

```

gunzip /path/zum/patch.gz

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.0

patch -p1 < /path/zum/patch

```

mfg

----------

## Advo

```
gunzip /path/zum/patch.gz 

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.0 

patch -p1 < /path/zum/patch
```

Genauso habe ich das auch gemacht. Naja, das schaue ich mir dann nächstes Jahr mal genauer an. Bis dahin

Guten Rutsch  :Cool: 

----------

## kitano

patch -p0 < /patchpath/patch.gz geht auch mit den development-sources (was war nochmal der unterschied; kann nicht so schlimm sein)

bei den gentoo-sources gab es mehrere probleme, und es ist wohl nicht empfehlenswert. einen versuch waere es wert, die gentoo-patches erst nach dem matrox-proc-patch anzuwenden, aber ich denke, das gibt dann wohl auch probleme...

jedenfalls laeuft jetzt bei mir auch der tv-out 1A!

gruesse und glueck,

kitano

----------

## Advo

Ich hab' wohl kein Glück mit dem 2.6er  :Sad:  . Nach dem patchen läuft der Matrox-FB zwar, aber er ignoriert den Kernelparameter (video=matrox:vesa:0x192,fv:90). Nicht sooo schlimm, die Einstellung kann ja nachholen (fbset -a "1152x864-90").

Dummerweise killt meine Maus (oder besser -rad) jetzt gerne mal den XServer. Außerdem werden nicht mehr alle Multimedia-Keys erkannt, k.A. woran das wieder liegt.  :Confused: 

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Nach dem patchen läuft der Matrox-FB zwar, aber er ignoriert den Kernelparameter (video=matrox:vesa:0x192,fv:90)
> 
> 

 

Das heist auch bei dem 2.6 nicht mehr matrox sondern matroxfb also:

```

video=matroxfb:vesa:0x192,fv:90

```

Kannst du aber auch alles in der datei

```

/usr/src/linux-2.6.0/Documentation/fb/matroxfb.txt

```

nachlesen

mfg

----------

## Turrican

Ich hab den Patch bei den gentoo-sources eingespielt.

Bei zwei Dateien hat er Zicken gemacht, da sebige schon gepatcht waren.

Der Rest war dann mühevolle copy/paste-Arbeit, aber wenn wer will, kann ich die fertig gepatchten Dateien verschicken.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Patch auch noch nicht 100% sauber. Ab und zu gibt's noch kleinere Grafikprobleme.

----------

